# Honey moon help



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Dose any one know of a nice 10 to 14 day honey moon spot ? We will be getting married sep.7 th  we would like an all inclusive and on a beach  any ideas are needed


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't know of any nice beachfront hotels but I went to Hawaii once and loved it! I would so go on my honeymoon there.


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Did you fly or what ? And what part ? Sounds nice


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm from Australia and a few years ago I visited the mainland and had a short stop in Hawaii on the way back. I went to two islands (the names have escaped me) but the one I stayed on, I stayed in a place called Waikiki. It was the end of October and warm and nice though pretty humid. The water was loooovely and warm.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Ahhh Waikiki in Honolulu on the island of Oahu is a great honeymoon spot. Good nightlife. Big City.

I would also suggest Lahaina on Maui. Less nightlife, more beaches and romance. Smaller city. VERY romantic. We went there for our anniversery. 

We've stayed both places and enjoyed them very much! We live on the Big Island, Hilo side. There are also resorts on our Island in Kona, they have dolphin swimming at the Hilton. If you want to stay in the resorts those are pretty nice, with great beaches and good shopping.

So as a local, I of course suggest coming to Hawaii for your honeymoon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

check out Sandles Resorts They have all sorts of places you can go to and they are all inclusive beach resorts.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Are you wanting to go somewhere far away, with lots to do, or just keep it simple, and a little more quiet?

Your in GA right? do you ever go down to FL like down to the Keys? of course I'm thinking that might be their hurricane season, but I always loved the FL keys down around Key West. It's been YEARS since I've been there, not sure how much it's changed? I used to go there a lot growing up, and we always had a great time. 
I know, obviously it's not the most outrageous place to go I guess compared to all the other fancy resort places out there, haha.

I know my Dad and step mom have gone to Mexico a few times, I can't remember exactly where, but they said it was great. 

Good Luck! And Congrats on the engagement! Sept 7th will be here before you know it!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We went to gold crown in puerto Vallarta Mexico - adult only all inclusive - on the beach, has their own night club AND can use next door resort (food pool amenities) but they can not come over to gold crown  

Close to marina and downtown - had a blast!!!! And Nuevo Vallarta is just a taxi ride away and it's beautiful! Horse back riding on the beach, mud bogs, zip lines, taquilla factories, snorkeling, day boat trips, Mayan ruins ... Want me to keep going - giggle


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks so much every one I'm gonna look at then all. And yes I am in Ga and FL it where some family is so each we have bin  beautiful places though thanks! And we would love a romantic trip that's what we are looking for  thanks again


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

If you like forts, history, and the only natural rainforest in the US, try Puerto Rico. We went there on our honeymoon and it was wonderful! A lot of site seeing, lagoons, rainforest, beach , snorkling, exotic birds and animals, and the whole island is only a 2 1/2 hour drive from one part to the other. Not very touristy and the chalets are very romantic. Oh and no taxes so that was a plus!


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

On thanks sound nice!


----------



## Yodertoter (Jan 22, 2013)

My wife and I were married 28yrs ago on sept 7


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Aw how sweet ! Congrats for so long !


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah but be careful for drug lords in Puerto Rico!! I was there not long ago and there where cops everywhere! It was nice but also a little nerve racking if you stay in the tourist area "old San Juan" you will be fine but it gets pretty ghetto and its a little expensive! But it's a lot of fun!


----------

